# Heya



## katepanda (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey,

My name is Kate and I'm also new here. I came across this place while looking up Tai Chi establishments on Long Island. By the way, does anybody know any good ones? That and Tae Kwon Do.

I used to do Tae Kwon Do back when I was in 4th grade-ish; I'm entering my freshman year of college now. I was about to test for my green belt when I just quit - still think it was a bad decision. I'm hoping to get back into it now; better late than never.

Nice to meet you all! =]


----------



## arnisador (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome! Is there nothing offered on campus?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## katepanda (Jul 3, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Welcome! Is there nothing offered on campus?


 
That's where I have a problem. I was originally going away to a college in Conneticut. Now, due to personal reasons, I applied to something more local. I should be hearing from the local campus within the next week. I'm still enrolled at the Conneticut university, though. So, I have to see what happens.

Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Lots of colleges have some kind of MA class, club, or program - don't lock yourself into TKD if you find something else that interests you.  And good luck with both finding a class and with college!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome *Kate*.  

As *Kacey* said above, don't lock yourself in to a fixed path with the martial arts.  There's a broad spectrum out there so, as with any subject, take your time and form your opinions as you go .


----------



## katepanda (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Sukerkin and Kacey for the advice. I'm currently looking at the different forms as I type.

Can somebody tell me the difference between Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 3, 2008)

TKD evolved from Karate and emphasizes kicking, and HKD evolved from jujutsu and emphasizes locks. They're very complementary; TKD is often mroe sports-oriented and HKD is often more self-defense-oriented. But, it varies! HKD especially varies from org. to org.


----------



## morph4me (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello Kate, welcome to MT


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## katepanda (Jul 3, 2008)

arnisador said:


> TKD evolved from Karate and emphasizes kicking, and HKD evolved from jujutsu and emphasizes locks. They're very complementary; TKD is often mroe sports-oriented and HKD is often more self-defense-oriented. But, it varies! HKD especially varies from org. to org.


 
Interesting. Thanks for the response! That actually cleared up a few questions I had.

Also, thanks for the welcomes! This place is great so far! =]


----------



## Pacificshore (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome and good luck on your MA search as well as your first year in College


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 4, 2008)

Greetings


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 5, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Drac (Jul 5, 2008)

Greetings...


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 5, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## LanJie (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello,
I hope everyone is having a good holiday weekend.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 6, 2008)

Greetings Kate,

Welcome to Martial Talk.

If possible checkout the local dojos, training halls, and studios.  If finance is a challenge for you at this stage in life the college courses offers a very reasonable cost to help you get back in the martial arts.

Checkout this link to help you choose:

Chosing A School by Kacey
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47497

The instructor is my opinion is more important than the style.  A good instructor will work with you and teach you what you need.  Feel free to take some of the free classes offered by a lot of dojos to see if your a good match with the studio.  Even if you think you found the right one, go checkout some others so you can make a more informed decision.

Good luck in your search.


----------

